# HMPK Fancy/Marble Spawn Log 2016



## dottcomm (Apr 30, 2016)

The pair of Fancy
---------------------------------
*Male*

*
Female*




--------------------------------------------------------
*Results of spawn after 4.5 month - End April 2016
Some of the better males.*
-------------------------------------------------------


https://youtu.be/JSS_uz4W0Ls

https://youtu.be/TBWHx5qIjhA

https://youtu.be/tCT8IJeGT4M

https://youtu.be/lXWOllbBRMk

https://youtu.be/PhcIXexOxDs

*Thanks for viewing. Cheers.*


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They are beautiful


----------



## dual700 (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful boys!!!
How many fry did you ended up with?


----------



## dottcomm (Apr 30, 2016)

Thx :-D this spawn has about 20+ most of it are females.



dual700 said:


> Beautiful boys!!!
> How many fry did you ended up with?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Aww! I wanna see some of the girls


----------



## dottcomm (Apr 30, 2016)

*Female Comm Tank*

Here you go ..... enjoy ;-)

https://youtu.be/quKnGnLY4Dg




MysticSky22301 said:


> Aww! I wanna see some of the girls


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I really like the Royal blue with red wash and the white one at the beginning ^^


----------



## dottcomm (Apr 30, 2016)

This fella jar recently - damage in the tail...

https://youtu.be/TBpknxBTbJ8


----------



## kokorun (Feb 24, 2016)

Advice of thoughtful, I like it very much.
ทางเข้า holiday


----------

